# Electric Mashman Helmet



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Love mine. Very comfy and looks great. No visors for me, just goggles. Smashed my head on hardpack once and it worked flawlesly.

Perfect on the way down, but on the chairlifts it limits hearing a little bit. I had a harder time following my friends conversations when it is windy than with my very old Bern Baker Hardhat.

Love the fact that you can wear it as is, without anything under it. Just like my old Bern.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Love it so much I bought two, I should add.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Love mine. Very comfy and looks great. No visors for me, just goggles. Smashed my head on hardpack once and it worked flawlesly.
> 
> Perfect on the way down, but on the chairlifts it limits hearing a little bit. I had a harder time following my friends conversations when it is windy than with my very old Bern Baker Hardhat.
> 
> Love the fact that you can wear it as is, without anything under it. Just like my old Bern.


Right on. Yeah I'm stoked to get it soon. Figured it would be difficult to hear with it on.

Already had a cheap helmet, but at $46.31 shipped :eyetwitch2::jumping1::hairy: I HAD to pull the trigger.

Thanks for the quick review brotha


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

My pleasure. Where did you get it?


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Got it off Amazon. Sold and Shipped by Amazon LLC too....there were 2 left and I was tempted to buy both but figured I'd give someone else the opportunity too. Once I ordered it though...a few minutes later it was back at $150. Rare occurrence, but right place at the right time....


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

The helmet is awesome and I'd definitely recommend it. Super cush and looks great without being overly bulky.

PSA: As I was looking for new Goggles to fit the helmet, I came upon another great deal. Electric "Rig" Goggle (Electric's newest cylindrical goggle) Black with Bronze Silver Chrome lens for $26 shipped off Amazon. Check it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JGT0HMW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

